

 Ask HN: A possible Delicious Alternative? - mdoyle
http://www.favilous.com
With Delicious closing down we thought we would recommend our bookmarking site - Favilous. We promise never to sell to Yahoo so there will be no chance of us closing down!<p>We had been working on a major revamp of the site and it just so happened Delicious made their announcement (or didn't make their announcement!) when we were about to press the launch button.<p>What do we offer?
Bookmark quickly and effectively for free. 
Attractive site with users having the ability to customise backgrounds and arrange bookmarks in categories. 
Save articles for viewing later - so now you can bookmark and view sites later, a combination we do not think exists.  
Users can see what sites are hot and what sites are popular. 
Social - Follow people who bookmark things of interest. 
Bookmark things on the fly with a click of a button and it saves it to your inbox for viewing later.  
View what the community is bookmarking - this page is of great value as it offers descriptions of the sites that are being bookmarked. 
Import bookmarks from various sources including delicious.<p>Background
We are a 2 man startup from the UK.
We are bootstrapped. 
We have thousands of links already bookmarked from thousands of different users.<p>We would love to know what you think and what feedback you may have so that we can improve the service for new and existing users.<p>thanks!
======
sw1205
With Delicious closing down we thought we would recommend our bookmarking site
- Favilous. We promise never to sell to Yahoo so there will be no chance of us
closing down! We had been working on a major revamp of the site and it just so
happened Delicious made their announcement (or didn't make their
announcement!) when we were about to press the launch button.

What do we offer?

Bookmark quickly and effectively for free.

Attractive site with users having the ability to customise backgrounds and
arrange bookmarks in categories.

Save articles for viewing later - so now you can bookmark and view sites
later, a combination we do not think exists.

Users can see what sites are hot and what sites are popular.

Social - Follow people who bookmark things of interest.

Bookmark things on the fly with a click of a button and it saves it to your
inbox for viewing later.

View what the community is bookmarking - this page is of great value as it
offers descriptions of the sites that are being bookmarked.

Import bookmarks from various sources including delicious.

Background We are a 2 man startup from the UK. We are bootstrapped. We have
thousands of links already bookmarked from thousands of different users.

We would love to know what you think and what feedback you may have so that we
can improve the service for new and existing users.

thanks!

~~~
petervandijck
"We promise never to sell to Yahoo so there will be no chance of us closing
down!" -> that's incorrect logic.

~~~
sw1205
It was only meant to be a light hearted joke. However if you want a serious
reply - Yahoo bought Delicious and then a few years later they decide they
want to possibly close down Delicious thus panicking users everywhere. We are
focused on our userbase and would not want to put our site, which some of our
users rely on, in any danger of closing and thereby forcing users to lose
their bookmarks.

~~~
petervandijck
To be honest, that sounds a little naive. If you were to become really big,
would you not sell? Or just not to Yahoo? Things can change a lot in a few
years.

------
dabent
Interesting site. I signed up with a test account, but I can't get the "Create
a new bookmark" link to work.

The background is very dark and I almost couldn't see the search field because
it's only one shade lighter. I couldn't figure out how to change my backdrop.
I clicked a new color, but couldn't figure out how to save it.

I currently use Pinboard.in and so far think it was worth the $7.XX I spent to
sign up. How do you differ from them? How will you fight spam links?

How do we know if you will never close down? Maybe you won't sell to Yahoo!
but what about someone else?

~~~
sw1205
Thanks for the feedback - we will look at the bug you mention now.

To change your backdrop there is an option 'change your backdrop' under
'create a new bookmark' - we can make that stand out more. You can then use
some of our sample ones or upload your own - once clicked or uploaded it saves
it automatically.

The first way we differ is that we are free, I appreciate people may be
willing to pay for their service but for now we are free and all users who
sign up now will not have to pay. Secondly is that I guess we are a
bookmarking site aimed at more creative types. Pinboard is a great site
functionailty wise and speed wise but you could argue it lacks in appearance.
We hope that we offer a lot of the functionality Pinboard do but also you can
bookmark in a nice looking site.

We have modertators who will look to fight spam and if we eventually add a fee
for the service this should also prevent it.

I should rephrase - we will do everything in our power to ensure we won't
close down.

Thanks for the feedback

------
inovica
I've been using <http://historio.us> for a few weeks now and have been
impressed. Now, I've not looked at other services, but I think its great that
I don't have a desktop filled with shortcuts that I will never use. Indeed,
it's really helped me a few times when I know what was on a site, but not what
the site was called - a quick search and I find it. It makes life easier and
the free version will handle up to around 300 bookmarks I think. I did pay for
the full version and was a bit disappointed that the 'tagging' was handled
after the bookmarking (so I never use it) but its a good service.

------
cryodesign
Delicious is not being closed down, this should be old news by now:
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20101217/tc_pcworld/yahoower...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20101217/tc_pcworld/yahoowerenotshuttingdowndelicious)

So there is no need to jump ship, unless you want to of course.

~~~
sw1205
Yes I should edit my comment - it is not closing down but favilous remains an
alternative, we hope a credible one!

------
bbuffone
I never got the whole bookmarking craze. Why is this useful? Google has every
link on the web and you can easily search for things. It always seemed easier
just go to google and search again then try to bookmark, tag and use another
search to find a link you may never use again.

~~~
whyleym
I often forget sites that I have previously visited (sometimes years) before
as such I tend to bookmark as much as possible things that I will find
interesting or useful at some point in the future.

~~~
marknutter
use this: <http://historio.us>

~~~
whyleym
Nice - thanks - i'll take a look

------
cheald
I wrote my own Delicious alternative: <http://1r7.net> :)

I'm working on OAuth integration with Yahoo for import, some nifty display
stuff, and device-aware CSS for clean browsing on your phone or ipad or
whatnot. It's a fun project.

------
CodeMage
Suggestion: use OpenID for authentication. I'm going to test the site anyway,
but I'm really not looking forward to the prospect of creating yet another
account on yet another site.

